# Garment vinyl wash problem



## ian01698 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have been using Xpres Glitter vinyl white for over 5 years now without any problems whatsoever.I did a new design for a drama group in June this year and have had a couple of black f/o/loom valueweight shirts back where the white glitter has become more gold than white,totally puzzled any ideas.


----------

